
Digging Those Digicash Blues (2001) - gojomo
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/news/2001/06/44507
======
mschuster91
I'm dreaming of a Bitcoin ATM... well, cash input->BTC output surely is easy,
but how to do a proper BTC-to-cash ATM?

